# Train just stops at a certain point on the layout



## Edazzel21 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello-

I have an O Guage on fastrack, oval layout nothing crazy, no intersections, bridges or switches. All the sudden when the train gets to this specific curved piece of track it just stops. I've cleaned the track, checked for debris, took apart and reassembled and it still doesn't work. Any thoughts on why and how to fix? It was working fine a few days ago. Thank you folks!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

dirty connection to the other track. You might consider just running track power to the offending curve and clip in into the connections on the bottom of the track. The other solution would be to solder jumper wires between the curved pieces.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

What type of engine? Does it run on other areas of track? Does it stop on other curves. If it only stops on curves, and it's not a track issue, it could be a wire with worn insulation shorting on the motor housing when the truck makes the turn and causes the wire to rub against the motor.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

If it only stops on one specific piece of track it sounds like it's a problem with the track piece. If it were an issue with the locomotive, it would most likely be stopping at other places on the layout as well. Try removing the piece of track in question and test it going forward and backward over the rest of the oval to make sure it's not stopping anywhere else. It may be possible that there's just a defect in that track piece somewhere that's not letting electricity get to the rails- you might be able to use a multimeter or an electrical continuity tester to see if power can reach the rails from the contact on that track.


----------



## HOGJAW (Dec 10, 2020)

Guys,

What type electrical continuity test to you have? Thank you. Hope poster gets track problem isolated and fix.

Hogjaw.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Swap it out with another curve element, or use an ink eraser/contact cleaner on the pins and receptacles.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

You could turn the engine around and see if it runs through that section of track the other direction?


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Fastrak relies on the pins to conduct electricity. If the track isn’t securely connected at both ends, it won’t get power. So I’d check the obvious first and make sure its all snapped tight.

If that doesn’t do it, run a set of feeder wires to the offending section. There’s a connection point under each curve section to connect some feeder wires.

I use an old extension cord, ends cut off, with crimp connectors attached. No need to plunk down $$$$ for the Lionel feeders when you can make your own alot cheaper.


----------



## TrainButKindaCheap (Dec 9, 2020)

Edazzel21 said:


> Hello-
> 
> I have an O Guage on fastrack, oval layout nothing crazy, no intersections, bridges or switches. All the sudden when the train gets to this specific curved piece of track it just stops. I've cleaned the track, checked for debris, took apart and reassembled and it still doesn't work. Any thoughts on why and how to fix? It was working fine a few days ago. Thank you folks!


I had a similar problem with my set a while ago, though i dont know if I have the same issue so i will list both problems i had

1:
My tracks i was using were very old, came with a starter set i got when i was about 7, so about 9 years ago. They were a bit rusted because they were left in storage for so long. To clean them i used a knife sharpener block (i think its basically the same thing as an abrasive track cleaner) with some rubbing alcohol and just scrubbed it for a while and wiped it with some sort of cloth Probably just a old cotton shirt. It ended up taking a long time per track so i found it was better to just buy new pieces for the rusted area. 
2:
Ive also found that fast track can be Very hard to connect at times, especially on the piece that connects the loop back together.
I ended up screwIng it Down One part and pushing down on rails with both hands and sliding into place
my description on how to do it may not be great but im prettysure there is some videos on the best way to tightly connect Fast track
-
Hope this helps, i tried to bring ideas that haven’t already been said in this discussion so there is more options


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Does the loco's headlight go out when it stops?
If not, it would seem the problem is some sort
of obstruction or rails out of gauge in that section.

If light does go out...loco is losing power. With loco off the track, run up speed control HALF WAY. Use your multimeter set to AC voltage.
Proibe on center rail of suspect section..other probe on outer rails...if you don't
get a reading check the pins on both ends of the section...it's likely a center pin is
not conducting or may be a plastic insulating pin.

You can use a 12 out tail light but in lieu of the meter but do the probes in the
same way.

One other thought....does transformer show a short circuit when the loco stops on
suspect section? If so there is some sort of loco to center rail contact other than
normal pickup rollers.

Don


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

might give this a try.
turn engine over and put it in a cradle of some kind. get some jumper leads and attach one lead to the pick-up roller and hold other lead to a wheel while power is applied. let the engine run this way for a while and see if it just stops.


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

mesenteria said:


> Swap it out with another curve element, or use an ink eraser/contact cleaner on the pins and receptacles.


Swapping it out with another section-10 out of 10 times it has worked for me.


----------



## angelbrok (8 mo ago)

I think the reason is in the electrodes that provide the impulse. Looking at such layouts reminds me of my train trips. Many tourists can quite afford to travel by plane. Still, because of their unique charm, trains create a special atmosphere, which many people like so much. Each passenger expects a clean bed, a large comfortable shelf, no turbulence, and other negative irritants than in an airplane. Previously, tourists faced certain difficulties in buying tickets and had to come to the train station in advance. Now, this procedure is much easier. It can help DB Auskunft und Bahn Fahrplanauskunft. And where did you get such a love for trains?


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I actually had a cracked pin (or tang as I called it) which made for a hard to diagnose iffy place in the track.

Also there's jumper pts under the track and you can jump for some redundancy track piece to piece, or at least at a known trouble stop.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

There seems to be a random influx of people digging up really old posts...


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

afboundguy said:


> There seems to be a random influx of people digging up really old posts...


Then they disappear.


----------

